# ford ranger regular cab....no space...



## edeher

Hello all
I am new to this site and looking for help. I am building a system in my 06 ranger and have a sony 7000 deck, alpine component set for the front with 110 watts rms and a kicker 2 channel amp to match. I was hoping to get two component sets in there but i hope this will sound ok....

i am still looking for a solution to the bass. I found a box on ebay that gave the measurments so i plan to duplicate it. I have my eyes on a amp that has 900 watts rms at 2 ohm or 1200 at 1 0hm. I only have 5'' mounting depth in this box and a total of 2.08 cu. feet air space. Whats my best choice for a sub at this wattage and space?


----------



## PorkCereal

Preorder some of those SI BM's they only need .5 cuft and take about 4-500w. Put 1 behind each seat should do you justice.


----------



## edeher

PorkCereal said:


> Preorder some of those SI BM's they only need .5 cuft and take about 4-500w. Put 1 behind each seat should do you justice.



cool . you think i have enough vocal to keep up with those?


----------



## Qicker306

Those Type-R`s in the doors will play very loud, but really any sub you put in there will be capable of over powering the mids and highs, it`s a tiny truck. I`ve put 2 12 inch Type-S behinf the seat of a regular cab Ranger, really loud. A pair of 10`s would be good. Kicker CVTs are really thin and capable of hitting pretty hard.


----------



## edeher

Qicker306 said:


> Those Type-R`s in the doors will play very loud, but really any sub you put in there will be capable of over powering the mids and highs, it`s a tiny truck. I`ve put 2 12 inch Type-S behinf the seat of a regular cab Ranger, really loud. A pair of 10`s would be good. Kicker CVTs are really thin and capable of hitting pretty hard.


cvts were my first choice


----------



## edeher

Qicker306 said:


> Those Type-R`s in the doors will play very loud, but really any sub you put in there will be capable of over powering the mids and highs, it`s a tiny truck. I`ve put 2 12 inch Type-S behinf the seat of a regular cab Ranger, really loud. A pair of 10`s would be good. Kicker CVTs are really thin and capable of hitting pretty hard.


my two l7s in my golf used to overpower my voice before and i really am looking for clear voice now for that reason. i think maybe two 12'' cvts and then all another set of alpine type s components to the mix with a four channel amp instead of my two channel. but should i put the other component set in the door as well? the rangers other speakers are behind the seat, i dont know if that would hurt them or that, as far as getting good sound from them


----------



## PorkCereal

edeher said:


> cool . you think i have enough vocal to keep up with those?


If you dont you can always work the gains to make it blend. But it sure would be nice to have it on tap for those days you feel like rattling the brain.


----------



## edeher

yep. i wanna add another pair of components though. the box for the rear components are right behind the back seat though....i dunno if thats a good place for em. im thinking putting a pair in each door. you think the sound will be killed behind the seat?

this is the best pic i could find. but imagine them being right behind the seats when they are pushed back, you think they are ok there? or would it be worth it to make space for the other pair in the door?


----------



## PorkCereal

I think they burn people at the stake for putting speakers in the rear. lol.

Really with sub boxes behind each seat, id focus on a good set of door speakers and if thats not enough, a set of something in kick panels should make enough noise for ya.

And your pic didnt show.


----------



## edeher

http://www.therangerstation.com/Magazine/winter2008/infinity/infinity1.jpg

lol sorry here ya go
just something i found on google but wanted to give you an idea


----------



## PorkCereal

Thats plenty of space. Youd have to do something simular to what i did in my f150 reg cab. Ive got the same suicide doors. Youd have to get rid of that jumpseat and maybe that center piece to maximize room. But with the BMii You only need ~.5 cube which is nothing.


----------



## edeher

PorkCereal said:


> Thats plenty of space. Youd have to do something simular to what i did in my f150 reg cab. Ive got the same suicide doors. Youd have to get rid of that jumpseat and maybe that center piece to maximize room. But with the BMii You only need ~.5 cube which is nothing.


sorry that pic was for reference as to the rear 6.5 speakers. I have the regular carb without the sui doors and such. but this is the box i plan to build. I get 1.04 cub feet per chamber. But i will make it one big chamber so im looking at about 2 cub feet. 

DUAL SMALL TRUCK S10 12" REGULAR CAB SUBWOOFER SUB BOX : eBay Motors (item 280494941178 end time May-18-10 06:46:41 PDT)


----------



## SpecV

Personally I would go with a blow through as I love those setups but I have seen the BMii in action and they are beasts. Way better than the kicker stuff and a vendor on the site as well.


----------



## edeher

SpecV said:


> Personally I would go with a blow through as I love those setups but I have seen the BMii in action and they are beasts. Way better than the kicker stuff and a vendor on the site as well.


i hope i will be able to find him in a couple weeks when im ready to buy. got to pay for shipping my truck first. :mean:


----------



## dantonel

PorkCereal said:


> Preorder some of those SI BM's they only need .5 cuft and take about 4-500w. Put 1 behind each seat should do you justice.


I second that.


----------



## edeher

dantonel said:


> I second that.


well after installing my 2 channel amp and my capacitor i will only have space for another amp and one 10'' or maybe 12'' if i am lucky. do you know how i can get in contact with the dealer of the sub you have told me about?


----------



## dantonel

[email protected] or Stereo Integrity | Home


----------



## lordofthemixtape

Would you consider taking out the middle seat and dropping a good size box in there?


----------



## edeher

lordofthemixtape said:


> Would you consider taking out the middle seat and dropping a good size box in there?


for sure!!! but my middle seat is part of the drivers seat....


----------



## PorkCereal

Mustang seat swap!


----------



## -Kyle-

You must have an older reg cab, because in my 06 even with the rear speaker pods out I could only fit like 1.25ft^2. I currently run (2) Sundown E8's in a sealed box between the rear speaker pods that is ~22longX10highX8deep on about 600rms and it moves my mirror a lot on the right song. If you have more room than me, by all means put in a bigger substage, but I'm just saying make sure that S10 box on Ebay will fit, because there is no way in hell I could fit that in my Ranger. PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## lordofthemixtape

edeher said:


> for sure!!! but my middle seat is part of the drivers seat....


Oh man that sucks! That's gayer than my aunt steven.


----------

